# New idea ! The roll up laptop...



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 25, 2013)

I saw the niftiest little laptop on YouTube today ! It is still being developed, but it looks to me like it would be a handy laptop. When it is rolled up, there is a shoulder strap, so you can easily carry it around like you would a briefcase, and then, when you are ready to use it, you simply unroll it . The inside spool is the computer, and the outside is the rollup  monitor and keyboard.
It seems to me like it could be used by either an Apple or a Microsoft operating system, and they don't say who will actually market the system for them.
Here is the video that shows how this gadget works:

http://youtu.be/7H0K1k54t6AView attachment 2262


----------

